# puerto vallarta



## tiger1210 (May 27, 2008)

I HAVE HEARD THAT THE BEACH IN VALLARTA IS REALLY DIRTY AND POLLUTED. i AM LOOKING AT THE VILLA DE PALMER AND WONDERING WHAT OTHERS THINK OF THE OCEAN BAY THERE.


----------



## sleder10 (May 27, 2008)

I own at that resort. The beach and ocean are not bad at all. It's not the Caribbean, but the beach is clean and the water swimable. I have enjoyed many visits to that resort and can recommend it.


----------



## taffy19 (May 27, 2008)

we own a timeshare (Buganvilias) where the beach is not nice at all.  It used to be good for walking but not after the hurricane.  I would never swim in that water because too many rivers flow into the ocean there.  I still like staying at the Buganvilias as they have a wonderful pool and it is next to the Sheraton Hotel & Resort.

The beaches in Nuevo Vallarta are so much better.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 27, 2008)

Speaking as a former public health sanitation engineer, I would never consider swimming at any playa on the Bahia de Banderas shoreline between Mismaloya and Punta Mita.


----------



## tiger1210 (May 28, 2008)

Where is nuevo vallarta in relation to puerto vallarta? It looks inland to me, but you say there are beaches. Can't find it on Google maps


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 28, 2008)

tiger1210 said:


> Where is nuevo vallarta in relation to puerto vallarta? It looks inland to me, but you say there are beaches. Can't find it on Google maps



Nuevo Vallarta is north of Puerto Vallarta, just north of the mouth of Rio Ameca. Rio Ameca is the river just north of the Puerto Vallarta airport.  There are quite a few newer resorts in the NV area. 

While the beach might look "cleaner" in this area, it's still right at the mouth of Rio Ameca, which conveys all of the drainage from the whole urban and agricultural plain next to Bahio de Banderas, as well as areas of the Sierra Madre upland of Bahia de Banderas and as far inland as Guadalajara.  Imagine swimming near the mouth of the Ventura River, except that this is a Ventura River with marginal or no waste treatment at inland communities such as Santa Clarita or Valencia, there is no control of runoff from farms and feedlots along the river's course, and in many areas the river is an open dumping ground.  Maybe a more direct comparison would be with the New and Alamo Rivers in the Imperial Valley.  I would guess the Rio Ameca isn't as bad as the New River, but it might be comparable to the Alamo River.

The beaches at Nuevo are very nice. Clean, attractive.  Lots of wildlife.  Wonderful for walking, sitting in the sun. But I would never go in the water.


----------



## mamadot (May 29, 2008)

The resort it self is fabulous!  We loved it and we are Marriott owners so are use to top notch resorts.  The staff was wonderful and the property was very clean.  There are 3 great pools. The beaches are not the best but from 2 of the pools you can see the beach and ocean.  This was ok by me as the bar service was great from the pool area!!


----------



## NEVacationer (May 29, 2008)

The Park Royal Los Tules, which is one of Royal Holiday's destinations,  looks really nice-- it has 8 pools and 5 tennis courts.  It seems like it has its own community.  The rooms come with their own kitchen, which is nice in case you don't want to go out every night.


----------



## KarenLK (May 29, 2008)

I have never stayed at Los Tules, but it is just down the street from my home resort.
It is across the street from a huge mall with a major supermarket as its main item...like a Super WalMart. You can buy groceries and just about anything else you could need. Good salons for manicures, pedicures and haircuts. Fun stores, including Lans in the front (a local department store) and C & A in the back.
Did I mention  the Cinema? Way at the back. All English language movies are in English with Spanish subtitles.


----------



## easyrider (May 29, 2008)

tiger1210 said:


> I HAVE HEARD THAT THE BEACH IN VALLARTA IS REALLY DIRTY AND POLLUTED. i AM LOOKING AT THE VILLA DE PALMER AND WONDERING WHAT OTHERS THINK OF THE OCEAN BAY THERE.



The water in the bay can look dirty after it rains because of the rivers that empty into the bay. At Villa del Palmar your closer to PV attractions. We like the beach at the VDP but not as much as the beach in Nuevo Vallarta. After reading Steve's post we might not swim here either. Definitely not fishing here.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 29, 2008)

easyrider said:


> The water in the bay can look dirty after it rains because of the rivers that empty into the bay. At Villa del Palmar your closer to PV attractions. We like the beach at the VDP but not as much as the beach in Nuevo Vallarta. After reading Steve's post we might not swim here either. Definitely not fishing here.



Swim in the hotel swimming pool.  Don't swim in the ocean.


----------



## taffy19 (May 29, 2008)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Swim in the hotel swimming pool. Don't swim in the ocean.


Steve, I am glad you posted this because I was going to try the ocean as the temperature must be nice and warm next week but I won't now.  We will be swimming in the pool instead at the Grand Velas    and our condo too. I wonder how hot and humid it will be?


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 29, 2008)

Steve, we have never been to Mexico south of Rosarita Beach. How far down do we have to go for clean, clear, swimmable warm water? If I'm going to do one of those very rare trips, I want to be able to swim in the ocean. Thanks,
Liz


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 30, 2008)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Steve, we have never been to Mexico south of Rosarita Beach. How far down do we have to go for clean, clear, swimmable warm water? If I'm going to do one of those very rare trips, I want to be able to swim in the ocean. Thanks,
> Liz



I only familiar with PV and Los Cabos, so I can't answer much.

I can offer this.  Any lake, ocean, or river, no matter how pristine, is a bigger health risk than a properly designed and operated swimming pool.

With that being said, if you must go in the water you want a location that is far removed from drainage sources  Any beach that fronts onto a town or city is going to have problems.  Any beach that is close to a major river or stream is likely to be exposed to contamination.  Any beach where the upland area is developed or used for agriculture is going will present health hazards.  The greater the exposure to open ocean, the less the hazard. Embayments that have substantial closure (behind jettys, spits, breakwaters, etc., will create more problems because there is less flushing action.

What you want is a beach in an undeveloped area, away from sources of drainage and runoff, and with good ocean circulation.   And the longer it has been since there was significant rainfall, the better.

Note that the conditions might not make for good swimming - direct ocean exposure with out enclosure means the surf might not be suitable for swimming.  In that regard, beaches fronting on the Sea of Cortez might be better because they are protected from the open ocean.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 30, 2008)

Thanks, I love Hawaii beaches, so clear and the water is so warm. I will swim in the Southern California ocean if the water is reasonable (July to September), but it sure isn't Hawaii! When we were in Rosarita there were horses walking and pooping right along the water, so I kind of got the idea that swimming there might not be such a healthy or appealing choice.
Liz


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 30, 2008)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Thanks, I love Hawaii beaches, so clear and the water is so warm. I will swim in the Southern California ocean if the water is reasonable (July to September), but it sure isn't Hawaii! When we were in Rosarita there were horses walking and pooping right along the water, so I kind of got the idea that swimming there might not be such a healthy or appealing choice.
> Liz



In So Cal huge investments have been made in drainage works and sanitation facilities to prevent water pollution. Same goes for places in Hawai'i such as Wa'ikiki.  Even so, swimming in the ocean has more health hazards than swimming in almost any hotel pool.

When you're in Mexico you know that the same infrastructure investments have not been made.


----------



## BradC (May 30, 2008)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> When we were in Rosarita there were horses walking and pooping right along the water, so I kind of got the idea that swimming there might not be such a healthy or appealing choice.


...not to mention all those fish pooping in the ocean, too!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 30, 2008)

BradC said:


> ...not to mention all those fish pooping in the ocean, too!



Waterfowl are the most significant non-human animals that create water quality problems.


----------



## Timesharemogul (Jun 2, 2008)

*Thank you, Steve*

Steve Troglodyte,
    THANK YOU for weighing in on this. Now I understand why I got sick last year whle staying at Villa del Mar on an II exchange. I almost NEVER catch a cold, become ill or anything, but coming down with a high temp and a cold while staying in PV I had been blaming the usual suspects- bad plane air, dirty unit air conditioner filters, etc.  
   Now, I know better! And none too soon- for I received another confirmation to PV for next year at Lindo Mar Resort which sits just north of the Mismayola River. But this time,I'll stick to the resort swimming pool!
     Thanks again Steve.
Brian


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 2, 2008)

Timesharemogul said:


> Steve Troglodyte,
> THANK YOU for weighing in on this. Now I understand why I got sick last year whle staying at Villa del Mar on an II exchange. I almost NEVER catch a cold, become ill or anything, but coming down with a high temp and a cold while staying in PV I had been blaming the usual suspects- bad plane air, dirty unit air conditioner filters, etc.
> Now, I know better! And none too soon- for I received another confirmation to PV for next year at Lindo Mar Resort which sits just north of the Mismayola River. But this time,I'll stick to the resort swimming pool!
> Thanks again Steve.
> Brian



You can't really say conclusively that was the source of your illness, but it's certainly a likely possibility.

I should add that in places such as PV I do wade in the water if the condiions look reasonable.  I might go as far as my waist.  But I keep the upper part of my body high and dry.

In Hawai'i I do go in the water in various locations such as Po'ipu.  Snorkeling in a hotel pool doesn't really do much for me.  But that's a risk I'm willing to take for the reward of snorkeling.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 2, 2008)

I have never gotten ill from swimming in Hawaiian ocean waters or the Pacific in Southern California, and I'm someone who gets sick when others don't. Hawaii the water is as clear as my tap water and S. Cal isn't clear, but I think it's all sand being churned up by wave action. What about Cancun? My sister is going there this summer.
Liz


----------



## pammex (Jun 3, 2008)

The ocean in PV and NV are not the Caribbean thus not clear and crystal blue.  A lot of silt is turned over in rainy season etc.  It certainly is not clear blue water but I have swam in it many times , as well as Cancun, Ixtapa, Mazatlan etc.  I do not drink the water I swim in it......a pool can be as big or bigger harbor for germs than the ocean...or maybe not....kids doing there business....lots of people and such.....

I have a hard time thinking any body of water in the world at this point in time is free of any germs or such.  

Keep in mind just because water is crystal clear and blue does not necessarily mean it is free of contaminants or germs......what you cannot see is more dangerous than what you can see....you cannot see most germs or such with the naked eye.

Go for a swim and well take a shower after if you feel the need.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 4, 2008)

pammex said:


> I do not drink the water I swim in it......a pool can be as big or bigger harbor for germs than the ocean...or maybe not....kids doing there business....lots of people and such.....



Most of the illness that occurs as a result of swimming in unclean water is ears, nose, throat, eyes, and skin.  Ingestion related illnesses are the smaller fraction.


----------



## pammex (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes I see your point on the smaller fraction of ingesting... I was joking with you.  

Skin rashes are a definate in contaminated water, thus we have filtered water here at our home.

Ear, nose, throat and eyes can also be problem whether in ocean or pool.

A shower after a swim and if fearful of the water then maybe a shower after, almost all resorts have a shower coming off of beach.  

Also wash bathing suit after each swim in ocean as they can contain sea lice, which can also lead to rashes and such......

I brave it anyway, if only for a brief time and waist level.  

Happy vacations!!!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 4, 2008)

pammex said:


> I brave it anyway, if only for a brief time and waist level.
> 
> Happy vacations!!!



Yeah - the hazards go up significantly as soon as the head gets wet and immersed.  As I posted above I don't mind wading in the water.  But I'm cautious about when and where I put my head in, dive, or swim.  

Last time I dove into the ocean was at beach by the Flamingo in St. Martin.  Within 24 hours I had an ear infection that stayed with me for a month. One other person in our party also got an ear infection; his was quite severe, he lost about three days of vacation when he couldn't leave his room, and he actually wound up being hospitalized for almost one day.


----------



## mkmetz (Jun 5, 2008)

*Velas Vallarta*

The wife and I will be arriving at Velas Vallarta Sunday June 8th and was wondering what the beach is like around it.  We have never been to Puerto Vallarta and of course this is our first time at Velas Vallarta.  Any help is greatly appreciated.

Mike


----------



## radconjohn (Jun 11, 2008)

Isn't one of the reason to go to Mexico is to go to the beach, lay around in the sun and go swimming in the ocean?? If you're not going to go swimming in the ocean, why go to Mexico or the beach anyways? I'm sure there are many swimming pools out there that are just as bad as going in the ocean, where I have seen the pool attendants only take care of the pool early in the morning and that's it!!  It looks like I won't be going to PV next year then.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Jun 11, 2008)

While I do not doubt any of the things Steve has said regarding water quality in PV, I will just add that I have been swimming, snorkeling, and scuba diving in the waters there almost yearly since 1984 and have never had any ill effects.


----------



## pammex (Jun 11, 2008)

I have snorkeled and scuba dived in PV ocean as well, not the clearest, but I have, and never had any ill effects either, other than being caught in a rip tide in Mazatlan!!  LOL, well was not funny really.    

I think the things Steve said regarding water quality could apply to any ocean anywhere, so live in a bubble or.....take your chances and enjoy life, swim in the ocean and pool, enjoy yourself.....you will see many others who are....

You can get an ear infection washing your hair...you can get a rash from anything...you can get a punctured ear drum flying..will you stop flying?  , just go and have fun and relax.  

There are dangers everywhere...in all places...this would be the least of my worries....PV is a big resort area not a small unestablished pueblo.....do we know the quality of water in any ocean or body of water...no, so I say take your chances and have fun....make bubbles in the water instead of living in a bubble!


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 12, 2008)

mkmetz said:


> The wife and I will be arriving at Velas Vallarta Sunday June 8th and was wondering what the beach is like around it. We have never been to Puerto Vallarta and of course this is our first time at Velas Vallarta. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Mike


It has been raining a lot this week and the beaches haven´t been nice at all. The beach in front of our resort (Grand Velas) is badly eroded and there has been a dirty foam at the water´s edge. We saw the same foam at Paradise Village further down the beach and also at Villa del Palmar de Flamingos. I don´t know how it is at Club Velas or Velas Vallarta or at the Mayan Palace either because we didn´t walk on their beach. I will check the Buganvilias this afternoon. They don´t have much of a sandy beach in front of this resort. The ocean doesn´t even feel warm to me anywhere here.


----------

